# What's It Worth??



## MENTAL FLOSS (Oct 19, 2006)

I have an MX Leader, Motorola, number hanger. According to Gita it was issued to Andy Bishop. Not sure of the year. When Eddy was in So. Cal. early this year, he signed the top tube. Any ideas on the value of this frame?


----------

